# Sexomnia



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Does anyone here have any experiences with someone who has sexomnia? If so, care to share?

Did they get help and what was the help?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Probably not what you are thinking but I have vigorously humped my mattress during times when having a very sexual dream, and sometimes when I can't remember dreaming. My wife has witnessed this (or I've woken myself up). Never sought help as neither of us felt it was as extreme as some cases we've heard of.


----------



## dan_1982JB (Dec 20, 2012)

I have listen about it before.They are some studies and a great book about with same name.
In my view they should no be problem if it is my couple,and she take care about herself or with me.
the only problem is if there are more people at home,you should be carefull (close door with a latch,...)


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I never heard of it.... What is it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dan_1982JB (Dec 20, 2012)

It is when a person is able to have sex (alone or with other) while is sleeping.This person doesnt awake or remember what happened.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I thought that was called "Vodka". :scratchhead:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I thought that was called "Vodka". :scratchhead:


Lol....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dan_1982JB (Dec 20, 2012)

mm,it is serious.
Some people had huge problems because thi:
have sex with someone diferent and she found it as
a violaction
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry - didn't mean to make light of something that could take a terrible turn of events.

I wonder how prevalent this is? I'm a sound sleeper but couldn't imagine not knowing. Interesting.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Is this different than having a very lucid dream with some body movements? As long as it didn't lead to physical harm is it really a "problem"? Not remembering it would be the most unfortunate part as long as it was good. From my limited experience with partners, fondling oneself is not really uncommon along with some audible moans or grunts. 

I think they had something like this on an episode of House. A divorced couple lived on different floors of the same building. The wife had some condition were she would go to her ex for sex in the middle of the night and not remember it. She was getting agitated with her ex for acting like the relationship was still alive. The ex H was really confused by her "mood" swings.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I thought that was called "Vodka". :scratchhead:


LMAO! :smthumbup:


----------



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for all of your replies, sorry I did not get back to this thread sooner, I was naughty and got banned for a few days. 

As someone stated earlier it is when someone has sex or fondles themselves or someone else while sleeping. They have no recollection of doing this when awake. I was wondering if anyone had taken the medication that is recommended for this and if it helped at all or if there was some type of therapy that a person that has this can get.


----------



## Notgivingmyname (Mar 1, 2013)

I suffer from sexomnia.

It is as if somebody has remote control over your body when you sleep, you perform sexually on your own or with your partner, this can be distressing for them as in reality, if they have sexual interaction with you, it is not actually with you at all.

I have woken up during this, an ideal night would be where I don't wake up at all, i go to sleep, i wake up, i feel as if i have slept like a (I would say baby, but babies don't sleep well) cat? I have no recollection whatsoever, my girlfriend often hides it from me, but as I have said before it can be distressing for her so it can be difficult to hide. I appreciate it when she does because it is embarrassing.

Imagine every time you fell asleep, a porn actor gained control of your body, so when you sleep, you are vigorously masturbating or love making, but when you wake, you feel as if you have been sleeping well and dreaming about anything at all; from mowing the lawn to skydiving. Normal dreams, non sexual dreams, you simply are not horny, there are no sexual thoughts or processes occurring.

The worst is when I wake up halfway through, so through the natural process of waking up, bit by bit my senses come back to me, so for a moment I am aware of what I am doing but have no control over it, then when I have full control I find I'm either mid-stroke masturbating or kneeling up with my penis in my girlfriend mid sexual intercourse though of course I'm not horny or thinking about sex, I'm usually still engrossed in the dream I was having such as hunting or things that I talked about with colleagues that day. This can be really distressing and embarrassing, also, when you sleep you have lots of hormones in your system that make you sleepy, so being woken up with sexomnia can be like somebody waking you up in a really deep sleep, basically, all you want to do, all you are physically capable of is going back to sleep; which is probably the last thing your girlfiend wants you to do when you're bringing her to orgasm.

I am surprised that it has only really been acknowledged in this millennia, in hindsight I have had this condition for most of my sexual life (I'm 27), it is a real problem and the only medication for this as far as I know is medication that pretty much suppresses brain function not limited to sexual behaviour. I don't want to be a zombie, no thanks. I have considered tying myself up but this could be dangerous and to be honest I'm pretty sure I'd just get out.

The bottom line is, I don't care what anyone says, this is up there with tourettes and epilepsy and deserves the same medical recognition and anybody who uses this as an excuse to perform any kind of sexual indecency is scum and should be shot. This is serious and anybody truly suffering, and I am suffering, should have the same support and help as anybody suffering from any other medical problem which causes involuntary bodily function.

It sucks.


----------

